# The 2003 Altima: To buy or not to buy?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Hello!!!

I am seriously considering the purchase of a brand new 2003 Altima but I still have some reservations. Since you have begun to modify this seamingly wonderful car, I would like to get some info on it.

1. You mention that the shifter has issues. Is there a GOOD after-market shifter available for the Altima and have you put it in yet?

2. People have commented about the undesirable interior of the 2002 model. How is the interior of the 2003?

I think that is it for now.

Cheers,

Hotsauce


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

If you are thinking about the Altima get the 3.5 V-6 for sure. In 2003, you cannot get the 2.5 with a manual trans. Working at a Nissan dealer, any Altimas that come in for any problems are the 4 cyl. ones. About the interior, I don't like the base 2.5 interior. The upper end models have a nicer interior. We haven't had any serious problems at all on the Altimas. There is a new color for the 2003 Altima. It is called crystal blue. Very sharp color.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Hotsauce said:


> *Hello!!!
> 
> I am seriously considering the purchase of a brand new 2003 Altima but I still have some reservations. Since you have begun to modify this seamingly wonderful car, I would like to get some info on it.
> 
> ...


I don't have the 2003, but I have the 2002, and the interior is not as bad as people make it out to be. I do have an auto, but there is no aftermarket short shifter out yet. The only major upgrade on the 2003, is the titanium accents, and a nicer armrest. I've had my car for almost a year now, and I love it the same, if not more after all the mods I put on it. Good luck.. it's a good car


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *If you are thinking about the Altima get the 3.5 V-6 for sure. In 2003, you cannot get the 2.5 with a manual trans. Working at a Nissan dealer, any Altimas that come in for any problems are the 4 cyl. ones. About the interior, I don't like the base 2.5 interior. The upper end models have a nicer interior. We haven't had any serious problems at all on the Altimas. There is a new color for the 2003 Altima. It is called crystal blue. Very sharp color. *


i have no idea what your talking about, you can get a manual trans in the 2.5s and 3.5se, you cannot get it in the 2.5sl (i lucked out, it was aavailable in '02) and personally the interior is the same in all models, only difference is optional leather.
you got one part right, crystal blue is new, but so is the sonoma red. you say you work at a nissan dealer, i think you should do some more homework


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *i have no idea what your talking about, you can get a manual trans in the 2.5s and 3.5se, you cannot get it in the 2.5sl (i lucked out, it was aavailable in '02) and personally the interior is the same in all models, only difference is optional leather.
> you got one part right, crystal blue is new, but so is the sonoma red. you say you work at a nissan dealer, i think you should do some more homework *


 Easy on my mechanic there! He's been very generous by helping out another younger friend of mine who blew the motor in his '91 SE-R. I love my dealership!


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

sorry there altimat, but i thought he might have been a sales man, they hire the biggest bunch of morons at the dealerships by me, one nissan sales man tried to sell me a camery, im like hello it says on the back over there is an altima


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: The 2003 Altima: To buy or not to buy?*



scottlny said:


> *I don't have the 2003, but I have the 2002, and the interior is not as bad as people make it out to be. I do have an auto, but there is no aftermarket short shifter out yet. The only major upgrade on the 2003, is the titanium accents, and a nicer armrest. I've had my car for almost a year now, and I love it the same, if not more after all the mods I put on it. Good luck.. it's a good car *


I agree 100%. Interior is as good as half the market out there.


----------

